# Guide-Master 12-ton Log Splitter, good price?



## AKSHADOW (Sep 30, 2010)

Ive always split wood by hand but now am heating 50% with wood so I need a splitter to keep up with the work.
I am not impressed with the high prices here in Alaska for wood splitters and the best thing Ive found is a 12-ton
"guide-master" built by JiangDong for Global Manufacturing Supply. Did some research on JiangDong and it looks
like they make a lot of 2-stroke mini-bike engines. It has a 6.5 horsepower engine on it. I don't have any experience
with splitters so just wondering if I should beware or what to look for on this one...they want $700 for it. Heres the 
online link to the splitter:

http://store.aihalaska.com/index.ph...fo&cPath=73241_72680_72509&products_id=410274


----------



## mayhem (Sep 30, 2010)

The prices on that website looked on the high side of normal to me...similar to what we see in the New England.  My chief concern with that splitter is spending all that money only to find out it doesn't split everything you have.  If your rounds tend towards smaller diameter...say 12-14" and you don't have much stringy wood, this splitter will probably work fine for you.

Not sure what specifically to look for issues thouigh.  Weld seams seem to be an issue for some guys here on the more inexpensive splitters (aka, the kind I would buy myself if I had $1100 to spend on it).


----------



## twitch (Sep 30, 2010)

That looks almost identical to the splitter I bought from HD a couple years ago, except mine has an 8.5 hp briggs&stratton; engine.  It has worked pretty well and has split all but one piece of wood for me (crotch piece).  I must say that the wood I'm splitting is oak, maple, beech, and ash that are quite tall with not many branches.  The only problem I've had with it is that the silver cover on the back of the valve started leaking.  Not too bad, just a little annoying.

EARTHQUAKE QUICKSPLIT 12 TON LOGSPLITTER


----------



## bogydave (Sep 30, 2010)

AKSHADOW said:
			
		

> Ive always split wood by hand but now am heating 50% with wood so I need a splitter to keep up with the work.
> I am not impressed with the high prices here in Alaska for wood splitters and the best thing Ive found is a 12-ton
> "guide-master" built by JiangDong for Global Manufacturing Supply. Did some research on JiangDong and it looks
> like they make a lot of 2-stroke mini-bike engines. It has a 6.5 horsepower engine on it. I don't have any experience
> ...



I was at the Wasilla AIH & looked them over yesterday. 
I got the Speeco 22 last year with a Honda at AIH. (Reconditioned $1400, looked like someone tried to run it on diesel or kerosene gas mix, been working great so far)


Up sides:
 for the wood we have here the 12 ton is the perfect size. 
 if they'd had it last year, I'd have given it serious thought .
It is not near as heavy duty but 1/2 the price $$ of the Speeco I got.
I think for the money here in Alaska, an OK deal.  (Shipping is our killer for online deals)

Down sides : it's probably made in Cnina,  
not Horiz/Vert modes, (I do like the vertical feature, saves the back with bigger green rounds)
not hwy towable, (but no big deal)
 spring return ram which I don't know anything about, 
BIG one to me was it had no hydraulic tank (oil may get hot during long run times) but you could add one easy enough.

What kind of warranty? 
You'd have more than that $$ into it if you built your own. If anything breaks, plenty of welders around to fix it & beef it up.

If you can work with these limitations, the size seems perfect for our birch & spruce.


----------



## twitch (Sep 30, 2010)

With mine, and I believe this one as well, the tank is in the beam.  The connections are at the back of the beam.


----------



## bogydave (Sep 30, 2010)

Got ya.
I see it now. Under the ram. 
Know the volume of it?
Thanks.


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 30, 2010)

what is a spring return ram? I didn't catch that when I looked at it. I wonder if that's what my electric splitter has. If so, then it's no big deal, you let off the hydro pump and the ram just slowly retracts on it's own, pushing (I imagine) the hydrolic fluid back out of the cylinder.


----------



## twitch (Sep 30, 2010)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Got ya.
> I see it now. Under the ram.
> Know the volume of it?
> Thanks.



The manual says 6 quarts, not sure if that's on the low side or not.  I don't recall my beam or hoses getting that hot though.


----------



## AKSHADOW (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the replys everyone, its my first time on this forum and am glad to say I think ill be stalking around here for some time now! 

Bogydave- the warranty is for a year, AIH for 30 days return. I also thought that the 12 ton would be perfect size. My thought was if it craps out
in a year I can always throw another motor, pump, cylinder, whatever on it if need be. Ive also got various means of welding so if something
on the frame cracks I can always reinforce it with some flat stock...But yes it is made in China but hell, isn't almost everything?  I'm being
facetious but it's almost the truth! Heck, Milwaukee tools are made in china and every Milwaukee tool I have is near bullet-proof!

I am going to purchase this splitter today and see how it works out


----------



## bogydave (Oct 1, 2010)

AKSHADOW said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the replys everyone, its my first time on this forum and am glad to say I think ill be stalking around here for some time now!
> 
> Bogydave- the warranty is for a year, AIH for 30 days return. I also thought that the 12 ton would be perfect size. My thought was if it craps out
> in a year I can always throw another motor, pump, cylinder, whatever on it if need be. Ive also got various means of welding so if something
> ...



Good deal.
You can give us an un-biased review in a few months.

PS, Remember if you run it in severe cold, (which we know Fairbanks might get  ) you may need to change the Hyd. oil to a thin synthetic.
same for the engine oil. 
But you probably already know that.


----------



## AKSHADOW (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah I figured I would do the synthetic switch over here in a month or so after the engine has a chance to break in. Although - I'm pretty sure we are going to 
stay in the low 40's this winter


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum AKSHADOW.

We wait until the weather has moderated a bit before starting the splitter (dang that rope pulls hard when it is cold!). I just stack it in rows while cutting during the winter months. Usually split in April but sometimes in March. Stack right after splitting is finished.


----------



## bogydave (Oct 4, 2010)

AKSHADOW said:
			
		

> Yeah I figured I would do the synthetic switch over here in a month or so after the engine has a chance to break in. Although - I'm pretty sure we are going to
> stay in the low 40's this winter



HA HA
HA HA
HA HA
put a big (neg) or minus  - in front of that 40 & I might agree. LOL 
That would be some serious global warming 
Good to think positive anyway.


----------



## AKSHADOW (Oct 5, 2010)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum AKSHADOW.
> 
> We wait until the weather has moderated a bit before starting the splitter (dang that rope pulls hard when it is cold!). I just stack it in rows while cutting during the winter months. Usually split in April but sometimes in March. Stack right after splitting is finished.



Thanks for the welcoming! Unfortunately I did not get to splitting early enough this year, I bought a home in May and there was just far too much to do! So what I am going to do is freeze-dry my green wood in holz-hausens and see what happens! I run off Toyos otherwise so I'm not totally screwed


----------



## AKSHADOW (Oct 5, 2010)

bogydave said:
			
		

> AKSHADOW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shoot...we're still pushing high 40s around here  Just getting back to our tropical roots!


----------



## nate379 (Aug 16, 2012)

That is the splitter I have and it works great.  I did upgrade the wedge and pusher to bigger ones.  Going to redo the hydraulics with a bigger 2 stage pump, tank and a filter, as well as shitcanning the cheap leaking china "rubber" hoses for some decent quality ones.  It sips the gas.  I split 10 cords of wood on 2 tanks of fuel.  The tank holds maybe .75 gals I would guess.

For ~$625 it wasn't a bad deal IMO.


----------



## weatherguy (Aug 16, 2012)

My 12 ton has split everything Ive fed it, 12 ton will probably do 95% of any splitting a homeowner needs, maybe 99%, mines only vertical though, somedays I wish it was horizontal.
You got ot cheaper than the OP had listed.


----------



## Jags (Aug 17, 2012)

Hmmm...yet once again I am going to go against the flow. Nate sounds like he likes his - but is looking to change every major component of the machine. Them extra bucks could have been thrown at a different machine with no need to modify for about a wash in total cost. Not slamming anybody - just say'in.

I would agree that a well built 12 ton unit is probably up to the task of the majority of anything most people split (especially in the land of small trees ). I don't see this machine as "well built". It is built as cheaply as one could get away with.
No name motor
Spring return ram control?? The control is the valve, so is that a spring return valve? Dunno - confusing.
The beam is not even a beam (appears to be a welded T)
What is the pump specs?
The rod diameter of the cylinder appears to be tiny.
This thing just appears to be "flimsy" from what little I can see.

Personally, I would keep looking.

My last 12 ton that I built: *yeah I know the beam is overkill*


----------



## AKSHADOW (Aug 17, 2012)

nate379 said:


> That is the splitter I have and it works great. I did upgrade the wedge and pusher to bigger ones. Going to redo the hydraulics with a bigger 2 stage pump, tank and a filter, as well as shitcanning the cheap leaking china "rubber" hoses for some decent quality ones. It sips the gas. I split 10 cords of wood on 2 tanks of fuel. The tank holds maybe .75 gals I would guess.
> 
> For ~$625 it wasn't a bad deal IMO.


 
Mine went good for about 5 cords, then the control valve came apart when I turned the wrong bolt thinking it was the pressure adjustment. Since I've put a Prince valve and all new rubber on it. Like Nate I want to put a 2 stage pump on it sometime in the future. I had seriously considered putting a taller wedge on it, as well as some decent tables.

All in all, I like the portability - I can push it around my scrubland yard with ease ( I go over holes, roots, you name it). Also like Nate, the engine is very fuel efficient. Apparently these Jiangdong engines are popular for minibikes. The fact of the matter is, best splitter for the money in AK (figuring in outrageous shipping charges). But, it's still not a great splitter, and wouldn't recommend it to anyone who can't weld or fix things.


----------



## fox9988 (Aug 17, 2012)

My last 12 ton that I built: *yeah I know the beam is overkill*
View attachment 72122

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/quote]
Scotty Approved!


----------



## weatherguy (Aug 17, 2012)

Jags said:


> Hmmm...yet once again I am going to go against the flow. Nate sounds like he likes his - but is looking to change every major component of the machine. Them extra bucks could have been thrown at a different machine with no need to modify for about a wash in total cost. Not slamming anybody - just say'in.
> 
> I would agree that a well built 12 ton unit is probably up to the task of the majority of anything most people split (especially in the land of small trees ). I don't see this machine as "well built". It is built as cheaply as one could get away with.
> No name motor
> ...


 
I think we have to look at their situation different as they're in Alaska, we have it made down here with TSC's all over the place where you can get a good splitter for under 1k, or go to a Lowes or HD and get a decent one on sale fairly cheap.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 17, 2012)

fox9988 said:


> My last 12 ton that I built: *yeah I know the beam is overkill*
> View attachment 72122
> 
> 
> ...


 
YOU GOT THAT CHIT RIGHT! "stamped" approved!


----------



## Jags (Aug 17, 2012)

weatherguy said:


> I think we have to look at their situation different as they're in Alaska, we have it made down here with TSC's all over the place where you can get a good splitter for under 1k, or go to a Lowes or HD and get a decent one on sale fairly cheap.


 
Truth to that. I understand that they don't have the supply lines that we do in the lower 48. And in NO way am I saying that this thing won't work or is a piece of junk or anything like that. I am sure it will split wood. To my eyes it is a pretty lightly built machine. I foresee potential problems for longevity.

Wanna see an example of ridiculous "over build" for a 12 ton machine:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/jags-splitter-build-pic-heavy-update-its-alive.83540/


----------



## ScotO (Aug 17, 2012)

Jags said:


> Truth to that. I understand that they don't have the supply lines that we do in the lower 48. And in NO way am I saying that this thing won't work or is a piece of junk or anything like that. I am sure it will split wood. To my eyes it is a pretty lightly built machine. I foresee potential problems for longevity.
> 
> Wanna see an example of ridiculous "over build" for a 12 ton machine:
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/jags-splitter-build-pic-heavy-update-its-alive.83540/


 "stamped" approved.  Dammit Jags, I'm running out of ink for my stamp pad....  I am thinking we're related somehow.....you build chit just like I do!!


----------



## nate379 (Aug 20, 2012)

Jags said:


> Hmmm...yet once again I am going to go against the flow. Nate sounds like he likes his - but is looking to change every major component of the machine. Them extra bucks could have been thrown at a different machine with no need to modify for about a wash in total cost. Not slamming anybody - just say'in.
> 
> I would agree that a well built 12 ton unit is probably up to the task of the majority of anything most people split (especially in the land of small trees ). I don't see this machine as "well built". It is built as cheaply as one could get away with.
> No name motor
> ...



I bought it knowing I would change some things.  625$ out the door.  I have about 200$ into a 5 gal tank, 16 gpm 2 stage pump, 8" wedge and a filter assembly. Will need maybe 100$ in hoses/fittings.  So 925$ in total.

It has a normal spring loaded valve, locks in reverse till the cylinder is all the way in.

The beam is 1/4" wall box tube.  Cylinder is 1.5" ram I think.

No it's not built like a chit brick house, but for the price and portibilty it works great.  I've run about 10 cords though it, had maybe 3 pieces I had trouble to split.

I thought about building one but between a 50hr/week job and processing firewood another 30-40hrs/week it's not like I have a whole lot of spare time.  Was easier for me to buy a low cost unit and upgrade a few things.


----------



## blades (Aug 20, 2012)

Spring return = single acting cylinder vs the speeco and most other in that class on up which are double acting.
Single acting - when you let go of the control valve it starts returning as no fluid is being pumped into ram, the spring pulls the ram back forcing the fluid back to the reservoir. Generally the valve does not lock in the extend position.


----------



## Jags (Aug 20, 2012)

Nate - not knowing your supply lines up there...what other common options is there for splitters.  Just asking because at $925 sounds real close to some splitters available down yonder here, but maybe not so approachable in your neck of the woods (price).

Again - I am not trying to bash this splitter.  It appears to be a light duty unit and if that fits the bill it is good to go.

And if it doesn't run right just hit it with your purse.  <---obvious joke, take no offense.


----------



## nate379 (Aug 20, 2012)

It's a double acting rebuildable cylinder, power in and out.  I'd hardly call it light duty, but it's not "heavy duty" is all.
For a 20-30 ton unit, they are around 2k.  I didn't want a large expensive machine that would take 2 guys to move around and use half my shed to store.  It's just not needed for the wood we typically burn.

I've hac no trouble at all with it.  The work I've done on it was just my own tinkering to get more production out of it.  Remember, I use this splitter for my side business selling firewood.


----------

